# 2007 E87 Vanos non return valve



## downunder60 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi,
I have been experiencing uneven, lumpy idle on cold starts, which disappear after just a minute of the engine running.
I removed and cleaned the vanos solenoids, but the problem persists.
I seem to recall a post which said removing and cleaning the non return valves solved that problem.However, that was on an N52 engine, and mine is an N43.
I have attached photos of the engine, and would greatly appreciate anyone pointing out the location of these valves.
Thanks.


----------

